#ubuntu-eg 2011-03-15
<hawy_> amr_: hi !
<amr_> hi hawy
<amr_> hi everyone
<hawy_> amr_: you can write your question here .. i hope you will get help
<hawy_> amr_: maybe they are Away .. and not all of this list is real persons .. there are a bots
<amr_> thnx hawy
<amr_> hi everyone . i wnt to make vedio conference by yahoo ID in ubuntu 10.10 but i try to mke it by i can't ....and i know what bout Skype. i want to use yahoo ID . how....?
<Menopia> amr_, no idea :S
<amr_> : S   : S
<amr_> hi everyone . i wnt to make vedio conference by yahoo ID in ubuntu 10.10 but i try to mke it by i can't ....and i know what bout Skype. i want to use yahoo ID . how....?
#ubuntu-eg 2011-03-16
<Menopia> amr_, i think you can ask here ... www.askubuntu.com
<Menopia> http://www.vimeo.com/1767780
<Menopia> sorry!!
<amr_> sorry for what ?
<Menopia> for the link .. i posted it wrongly
<amr_> hi everyone . i wnt to make vedio conference by yahoo ID in ubuntu 10.10 but i try to mke it by i can't ....and i know what bout Skype. i want to use yahoo ID . how....?
<seiflotfy> kim0, u got an idea how i cna contact linuxawy
<thelinuxer> hi seiflotfy
<seiflotfy> hi thelinuxer :)
<thelinuxer> linuxawy is a friend of a friend, what exactly do u need from him ?
<seiflotfy> its personal
<seiflotfy> :)
<seiflotfy> sorry
<seiflotfy> i need direct contact with him
<thelinuxer> np, just tell me something to say, should i just say seiflotfy wants u :D ?
<seiflotfy> that would do
<seiflotfy> but i gtg now
<seiflotfy> any1 here interested in hacking some python
<amr_> hi everyone . i wnt to make vedio conference by yahoo ID in ubuntu 10.10 but i try to mke it by i can't ....and i know what bout Skype. i want to use yahoo ID . how....?
<amr_> hacking ?
<amr_> how ?
<amr_> hi
<Menopia> amr_, hi
<amr_> hi
<amr_> how are you
<amr_> cn you help me ?
<Menopia> amr_, fine
<Menopia> amr_, sure
<amr_> there re somebody i want to talk with him
<amr_> i mean vedio conference in ubuntu
<amr_> how
<amr_> ?
<Menopia> i will search for iy
<Menopia> it*
<Menopia> amr_, try this http://linuxtree.blogspot.com/2010/06/ekigavideo-conferencing-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<amr_> فاشىنس
<amr_> thanks
<amr_> i wills ee
<Menopia> OK, tell me what if there are any problems
<amr_> ok
<amr_> thanks
<amr_> but it for 10.04 !!
<Menopia> mmm
<Menopia> I will search again
<amr_> thnks
<amr_> i wit you
<amr_> wait
<Menopia> can you build from source?
<Menopia> try this .. sudo apt-get install ekiga
<amr_> oky
<amr_>   should i mak it first         sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8 && sudo apt-get update
<amr_> ?
<Menopia> no
<Menopia> i am installing it right now
<amr_> ok  i will do
<amr_> Oops  ... Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<amr_> there are many error
<amr_> !
<Menopia> just a second
<amr_> oky .. take your time
<egydev> ekiga ?!
<Menopia> sudo pkill aptsudo pkill apt
<Menopia> sorry
<Menopia> sudo pkill apt
<egydev> Point To Point Audio/Video Apps like ekiga need a lot of configurations (on routers also) .. , in Egypt It's almost nightmare !
<Menopia> egydev, if you know other alternative please help us
<egydev> Menopia: use other Protocols that uses proxy servers , simple use Skype
#ubuntu-eg 2011-03-19
<amr_> hi
<amr_> hi there is nobody here
<amr_> ?
<Menopia> amr_, hi
<amr_> hi how are you ?
<Menopia> take a look here http://askubuntu.com/questions/30693/what-video-conferencing-software-is-available
<Menopia> i am fine
<Menopia> what about u
<amr_> no i want to cht wiyh anybody know about ubuntu
<amr_> fine alhamd lelah
<amr_> oh thanks this about video conference ....thanks man
<Menopia> i hope it helps
<amr_> yes it do
<amr_> but there some question i want to know can you help me
<amr_> ?
<amr_> i am newbie
<Menopia> ok
<Menopia> sure
<amr_> did you installed 11.04 ??
<Menopia> not yet
<amr_> ok i installed it
<amr_> but i see tht is bad gnome is better
<Menopia> mmm
<amr_> i want to know is there diffrence between education ubuntu nd ubuntu ???
<Menopia> to be honest i don't try it
<amr_> mmmmm
<amr_> coool
<Menopia> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142515
#ubuntu-eg 2012-03-14
 * elacheche_anis elacheche_anis 
#ubuntu-eg 2012-03-15
<ashams> Hi seiflotfy
#ubuntu-eg 2012-03-17
<seiflotfy> h iguys
#ubuntu-eg 2012-03-18
<Slevin> hey there
<MohamedAlaa98> hey
<thelinuxer> MohamedAlaa98: hi
<MohamedAlaa98> thelinuxer: hi
<MohamedAlaa98> How are you?
<sarhan> hello guys
<MohamedAlaa98> hello
<MohamedAlaa98> sarhan: hello
#ubuntu-eg 2013-03-13
<sido> al salam 3alykom
#ubuntu-eg 2014-03-13
<hkarim> looking for a freelancer who worked or familiar with Chef, anyone?
#ubuntu-eg 2015-03-14
<Na3iL> hey folks! who'd any idea as a project to contribute on Ubuntu?
